# What art tablet & art program do you use?



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Feb 17, 2014)

So far, I've heard SAI and wacom.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 18, 2014)

That is the combination I use. To be more specific, I use a small Wacom Intuos4 tablet with SAI. It is a good combo and I like it. I used to use Photoshop, but I prefer the smoothness of the lineart I get in SAI. I just use Photoshop to add text now really.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 18, 2014)

I was using a Wacom Graphire 4 until it finally died recently. That thing was so old it had 3x4 dimensions. Typically used Open Canvas 4 for drawing.

I would not recommend using either of those things.


----------



## chesse20 (Feb 18, 2014)

iPad and sketchbook pro

no pen just my fingers


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 18, 2014)

A piece of paper, my brain. Not very efficient, and editing is a laborious process usually ending in a mess of smudges.
And don't get me started on the horrible distortion you get when you try to convert the file from a mental image to a physical piece.


----------



## DarkShadow777 (Feb 18, 2014)

Well, in my case, Wacom Bamboo Capture + SAI (And photoshop if I need extra effects), the best combination for digital art, at least for me...


----------



## DMAN14 (Feb 22, 2014)

Wacom bamboo uhh Capture (the smaller one). I actually use it mainly for school (engineering or biz stuff) or photo editing


----------



## RailRide (Feb 22, 2014)

At home: A refurb'ed 6x8 Bamboo
On the road: an old 4x6 Grafire 2

Both platforms: a weird mix of an ancient Photoshop wannbe called Picture Publisher by Micrografx (absorbed by Corel), freeware digital sketching apps (MyPaint, Smoothdraw) and Inkscape, used extensively for inking scanned pencils, and only recently for color vector art like this once I learned a bit more about it.

I also have a copy of Autodesk Sketchbook that I bought with a NY ComicCon discount code, that I have yet to use. By that logic I _should_ have bought a copy of SAI by now like all the cool artists do, but for some unfathomable reason I keep putting it off, choosing to fart around with the two freeware sketch apps above. To date I've only done two pics completely digitally, out of 500+ uploads on my account.

---PCJ


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 22, 2014)

Small Intuos 4 with Manga Studio 5


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Feb 22, 2014)

First and foremost I draw traditionally. To me it just feels more natural. Eventually I experiment with digital.


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 26, 2014)

Pencil and paper -> scanner -> mouse and photoshop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ayattar/


----------



## BumDox (Jul 16, 2016)

Wacom Intuos 3 (small, about A5) and Sai 2.0 experimental


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 16, 2016)

Been using Wacom Bamboo and Open Canvas for as long as this thread is old.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 16, 2016)

Bamboo tablet with Krita


----------



## ZacAttackk (Jul 16, 2016)

Paint tool SAI + Wacom Cintiq 13HD


----------



## Oerpink (Jul 17, 2016)

I use A Wacom Draw tablet and Krita.


----------



## Diaminerre (Aug 7, 2016)

Wacom Intuos Pro M + Photoshop, SAI, PaintStorm Studio


----------



## Sladin5Ever (Aug 7, 2016)

Wacom Bamboo Fun (one of the originals; archaic (kinda) I know lol) and Paint Tool SAI+Photoshop Elements 8 (for text tool, at least until SAI 2.0 is released)


----------



## Nataku (Aug 17, 2016)

Wacom graphire 6x8 (yeah, its archaic and it still works fine) and Photoshop CS6. I've used gimp too but, eh. PS is so much better. I've been using that combo for.... More than six years now? Eesh.


----------



## Phatcat72 (Aug 24, 2016)

Krita and a mouse


----------



## RailRide (Sep 3, 2016)

Since my first reply I've added:
Krita (it can now do animation)
Manga Studio---, er Clip Studio Paint EX (strangely enough, it can _also_ do animation)

I've DL/ed OpenToonz, and one day I'll actually get around to installing it (I understand it can _also_ be used to vector-ink scanned pencils (same way as with Inkscape) too, though such use is probably like using  a wrench as a hammer)

---PCJ


----------



## KitKatChunKiss (Oct 12, 2016)

Yiynova and Krita


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 12, 2016)

I use a damn mouse... and Photoshop cs6


----------

